# Smoked cheese habenero and xtra sharp cheddar



## moresmoke (Dec 18, 2016)

Homemade summer sausage and snack sticks as well. Mmmmmmmm













IMG_4734.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Dec 18, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2016)

That's a good looking tray of snacks for sure!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2016)

That looks great!! How did everyone like it?? 

DS


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 6, 2017)

That tray, most liked the cheddar. My favorite was the habenero. Out of all I've smoked lately, Dubliner Ireland cheese is best by a long shot!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 6, 2017)

Damn that looks good.


----------

